# Canon EOS 6D Mark II Manual Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 6, 2017)

```
You can now download the manual for the upcoming Canon EOS 6D Mark II.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 6D Mark II Highlights</strong></p>

<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">26.2MP Full-Frame CMOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">DIGIC 7 Image Processor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">45-Point All-Cross Type AF System</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Full HD Video at 60 fps; Digital IS</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3″ 1.04m-Dot Vari-Angle Touchscreen LCD</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dual Pixel CMOS AF and Movie Servo AF</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Native ISO 40000, Expanded to ISO 102400</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">6.5 fps Shooting; Time-Lapse & HDR Movie</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Built-In GPS, Bluetooth, & Wi-Fi w/ NFC</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://support-th.canon-asia.com/contents/TH/EN/0302746901.html">Download the EOS 6D Mark II Manual</a></strong> | <strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/preorder-canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-body-kits-and-accessories/">Preorder the Canon EOS 6D Mark II</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Dominik</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

Any big surprises or 'now we can officially confirm _______' in the manual?

I'm not seeing DPRAW anywhere, and it looks like Canon did not give the 6D2 spot metering at any AF point.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

Formal confirmation of the focusing screen being fixed in place as well.

I think we all expected that based on the photos, but it's _official_ official now.

- A


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Any big surprises or 'now we can officially confirm _______' in the manual?
> 
> I'm not seeing DPRAW anywhere, and it looks like Canon did not give the 6D2 spot metering at any AF point.
> 
> - A



What does it mean?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> ...it looks like Canon did not give the 6D2 spot metering at any AF point.



I'm shocked, I tell you. *Shocked!*


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...it looks like Canon did not give the 6D2 spot metering at any AF point.
> ...



I check each manual release just for this. I could see this trickle down the line eventually, but I'll be frank that _this_ particular check was to make sure the 6D line wasn't hooked up with something the 5D line doesn't have. 

<hopefulrant>

I wonder if it might make an appearance in LiveView before it gets implemented through the OVF on some camera lines. EOS M immediately comes to mind. If you have realtime sensor data, metering off of the focus point doesn't strike me as a Herculean ask -- my cell phone (admittedly at a lower resolution) doesn't seem to struggle to pull this off, right?

</hopefulrant>

- A


----------



## wunderpink (Jul 6, 2017)

Advanced AUTO ISO (in M mode + focal length dependent min. shutter speed in Av). That is good.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 6, 2017)

Available on canonusa also

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-6d-mark-ii?tab=manuals


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Any big surprises or 'now we can officially confirm _______' in the manual?
> 
> I'm not seeing DPRAW anywhere, and it looks like Canon did not give the 6D2 spot metering at any AF point.
> 
> - A



Yeah, I don't think very many (if any) expected to get spot metering at "any" point. So no huge surprise there. 

I thought I read (in another thread) that we are getting exposure compensation in M + auto ISO. That's a nice one to get. I was hopeful to get that with so many cameras getting these days with dedicated EC dials right on the top of the camera.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 6, 2017)

Interesting that the 6D2 only has IPB 60Mbps video whereas the 80D has the ALL-I 90Mbps option. There's also the lack of a headphone jack, included in the 80D. Maybe Canon feared the 6D2 would otherwise cannibalize 80D sales... :

OTOH the 6D2 got the full-featured intelligent viewfinder while the 80D has a simpler one.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...it looks like Canon did not give the 6D2 spot metering at any AF point.
> ...



But am I not right in thinking that in Matrix metering mode these cameras alter the exposure according to where the AF point that is selected anyway ? So if that AF point is on a darker area the exposure will be greater. That certainly is the case with my 5D, 5DII and ex 6D.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> But am I not right in thinking that in Matrix metering mode these cameras alter the exposure according to where the AF point that is selected anyway ? So if that AF point is on a darker area the exposure will be greater. That certainly is the case with my 5D, 5DII and ex 6D.



Matrix metering is Nikon's name for ...Canon's (default) _Evaluative_ Metering, right?

If so, the answer to your question is no (in general):



Evaluative metering meters a huge spread of the frame. AF point is not related. Partial and Center weighted are similar but of a dramatically smaller sample of the frame.


Spot metering meters a really small spot in the center of the frame. If your selected AF point is in the center and you are shooting with spot metering, then yes, putting that center AF point on a darker/brighter subject will generally adjust exposure accordingly. But if you move the AF point away from the center, spot metering will still only meter the center of the frame. Presently with Canon, only the 1-series rigs can link spot metering to where your selected AF point is.

See manuals below. Only the 1-series gets the linked AF point hotness (see note in bottom right for the 1DX2).

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> If so, the answer to your question is no (in general):
> 
> 
> Evaluative metering meters a huge spread of the frame. *AF point is not related.* Partial and Center weighted are similar but of a dramatically smaller sample of the frame.



Sorry, but that's not correct. 

[quote author=Canon DLC]
*Evaluative:* Metering is directly linked to, and concentrated on, the area around the active AF point, whether you’ve focused on something in the center or off-center. Light values measured at the active AF point are compared with light values measured from the metering segments across the remaining areas of the scene, and the camera's metering system attempts to provide an accurate exposure based on that comparison. (source link)
[/quote]

Evaluative is weighted to the selected AF point(s), but does consider the entire frame. Spot metering ignores the rest of the frame entirely. 

What do you think of the fact that you perhaps have had all along, in large part, the feature you have been lusting after for so long?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > If so, the answer to your question is no (in general):
> ...



Not at all. I still want a metering committed to a single AF point (or '+'-shaped cluster of 5 AF points). I use evaluative + aperture-priority + offset AF points all the time and it disappoints regularly. If there is backlighting elsewhere in the frame -- far from my selected AF point -- the backlighting dramatically throws my exposure around. So if it's weighting my AF point, it's not weighting it very highly at all.

But tell me more -- I've clearly missed something. This nuanced middle ground of 'it considers the AF point but we also look at the bigger picture' is news to me. It's not in the manuals I've read (I just see the canned verbiage I attached above), so is it simply baked into the algorithm? Can I drill down into that algorithm in the custom settings and de-value the weighting of the non-AF-point areas? 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

No, you can't adjust or customize evaluative metering (except on the 1-series, where all you can do is apply an AE microadjustment, basically a full-time EC, of up to a stop in 1/8-stop increments).


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> No, you can't adjust or customize evaluative metering (except on the 1-series, where all you can do is apply an AE microadjustment, basically a full-time EC, of up to a stop in 1/8-stop increments).



I've been doing some hunting expressly for this point you are raising. I'm learning something! Thank you, Neuro. I still contend Evaluative's blending of [scene] vs. [the focus of the scene] is off, and I wish I had more control of that relationship. Short of the ability to tune that relationship, a spot meter I can throw around the frame would be gold.

I also could embrace back button AF to decouple metering and focusing -- which would clumsily work for my needs -- but that feels like rubbing my head and patting my stomach. Just pressing a button and nailing everything at once would be far simpler/easier/more intuitive._...which is exactly what the cell phone people seem to have figured out._ I've done zero reading on that front -- for all I know they are also doing evaluative metering as well, but it appears the focus point is much more weighted and present in the metering decision than on my DSLR.

(Side note, this is another area where an EVF would kick ass. Cell phone's ability to point to focus/meter is both better weighted to the focus point _and_ gives you relatively realtime metering results. Both are lovely features in tough lighting when you have to get it right the first time.)

- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 7, 2017)

correct, this feature is confirmed in the User Manual. 



Luds34 said:


> ...I thought I read (in another thread) that we are getting exposure compensation in M + auto ISO. That's a nice one to get...


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I also could embrace back button AF to decouple metering and focusing -- which would clumsily work for my needs -- but that feels like rubbing my head and patting my stomach.
> - A



For sure, it really depends on your technique and what you are shooting. For me, "decoupling" the two is the way to go. However, if I was shooting portraits in a studio or some work flow that gave me the time to really plan the shot, than maybe I'd sit there and move the single focus point exactly where I wanted it, etc. etc.

One of the "innovations" of mirrorless has been the phone style face/eye detection. In theory it is awesome for people/portrait shots. You keep the camera at the composition you like, the camera finds the subject and focuses on the correct point/spot. An added bonus is that the camera then changes the exposure to adjust/focus on the subject... aka allowing bright backgrounds to blowout more to get a proper subject focus.

Unfortunately in my experience/practice with my Fuji's it just ends up frustrating me. I laugh as (at least with the Xtrans II bodies I've used) it cannot handle sunglasses. When it works, it works and is great. But the number of times I'm sitting there waiting for it to "find the subject" is frustrating (In my head of coaxing the green box to appear). In the end, more times than not I just shoot in BBF/manual and focus quickly, recompose quickly as well, and fire the shot.

In any case, different strokes for different folks, but to me decoupling the two gives the photographer more control of the shot.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 7, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> correct, this feature is confirmed in the User Manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you for confirming.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No, you can't adjust or customize evaluative metering (except on the 1-series, where all you can do is apply an AE microadjustment, basically a full-time EC, of up to a stop in 1/8-stop increments).
> ...



We've had this discussion before and I am really trying to help here. Stop making such a big deal of metering, revert to old school M mode and take test images.

So a scenario you often mention is random strong backlighting, so dappled light would be the worst case scenario but this is easy to deal with, as you go into that dappled light take a test image, it can be as you walk. Put the appropriate settings for the face exposure you want, leave it there until you move to different lighting. Then is doesn't matter if you are hit with a laser beam from North Korea or the dappling is currently in shade, the face will be exposed as you wanted it. 

If you go into a restaurant take a test image and dial in the face exposure you want, it then doesn't matter if your wife is facing the window or backlit by it, she will be exposed as you wanted with no further input. These things are easy, relying on any 'dumb' metering algorithm to know what face exposure you want during very varied lighting is and will always be impractical.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 7, 2017)

I guess, I am the last idiot on the planet Earth left who religiously take measuarments of light levels available with light meter around the venue prior to start shooting. :-X


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> We've had this discussion before and I am really trying to help here. Stop making such a big deal of metering, revert to old school M mode and take test images.



You're right, we _have _had this discussion. :

My subject and I are always moving. I have varied background lighting _*and *_varied subject lighting and I am not afforded the time to take test shots every few seconds when the lighting changes again. I have to stick and move and get it right the first time. 

So to me it is a big deal if I am always tweaking M mode and constantly chimping as conditions change. Throwing the spot meter around the frame would be tremendously helpful for this haphazard, run and gun sort of shooting.

I think we need to agree to disagree here and get back on topic. 

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > We've had this discussion before and I am really trying to help here. Stop making such a big deal of metering, revert to old school M mode and take test images.
> ...



It's not a case of agreeing to disagree, many people are perfectly capable of getting better results than you with the same equipment (same goes for me too) in these situations you claim are impossible. Well you can either ignore their advice, pretend your situation and lighting is different from anybody else's , constantly plead for yet another 'feature', get one of the multitude of cameras that already has the feature you claim to NEED, OR you can listen to what people do who can shoot in the situations you can't.

It's funny, I have been shooting professionally for decades, I recently swapped out my model of camera and I am taking no end of advice on some of the customization and settings now available to me. Others have been used to a similar level of customization and feature set for years so why wouldn't I try to learn from them?


----------



## MayaTlab (Jul 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I check each manual release just for this. I could see this trickle down the line eventually, but I'll be frank that _this_ particular check was to make sure the 6D line wasn't hooked up with something the 5D line doesn't have.



It's got a few features over the 5D line.
For example, I believe that the 6DII is the first ever Canon camera that can be set up so that evaluative metering isn't locked when you press half-way on the shutter release. Custom function I-8 allows users to select whether half press locks AE or not for each metering mode. 
Also, some button customisation functions can be assigned to more buttons, such as for example the AI servo - One shot switch, which can now be assigned to the AF-on and * buttons in addition to the front Fn button. But I feel that most of these additions are just there because Canon knows that the xxD / 6D line's front Fn button has been so poorly designed intentionally that it's quite useless in practice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey Scott, you've probably noticed how valuable multiple AF buttons can be with their "overriding the shutter" characteristic on the 1DX2. If I'm understanding correctly, with the 6D2 3 buttons can AF but it'll be the same AF function or IOW essentially redundant.

As far as metering goes, I've been shooting straight manual quite a bit and I do feel there are circumstances with action where I prefer the spot focus with linked exposure to the spot. This would likely be flitting birds in and out of shadow. Of course everyone has their work-arounds as I did shooting with the 6D and likely once again with the 6D2.

Jack


----------

